# Ce mai faci scumpa



## Mama Rosa

I am American, speak Spanish and dabble in Romanian as an utter beginner.

A friend is sending me a message that will take me hours to translate, I don't have the time right now.

Anyone that knows Romanian able to help? ( I gather that the cat has pancreatitis, is on a special diet, but I don't know if he's eating now)

Multumesc.
Mama Rosa


Ce mai faci scumpa Rosethe ?

Eu sant putin suparata  , i-am facut analizele lui Tom si ia gasit probleme cu pancreasul (pancreatita).A zis sa il trec pe regim iar eu sant disperata ca el nu mananca altceva decat piept de pui fiert  , inainte mai manca conserve gourmet dar de cand i-au schimbat compozitia nu mai mananca asa ceva , nu stiu ce o sa ma fac.

Mai este putin si Tom implineste 5 ani (pe 16 ianuarie) si sant necajita ca el este bolnavior.

Te pupic


----------



## nitad54448

something like this :

---

How are you doing dear Rosethe ?
I am a bit upset, we did the analysis on (to ?) Tom and one has found him problems with the pancreas (pancreatite?). I've neen told to give him a diet and I am desperate because he is not eating anything but boiled (?) chicken breast; before he was eating gourmet but since thay changed the composition he doesn't eat anymore; I don't know what I am going to do.

In short time Tom will have 5 years (on January 16th) and I am upset because he is ill.

...


----------



## Mama Rosa

Multumesc nitad!


----------



## Mama Rosa

Te rog,


The diet has to be low in fat and rich in carbohydrates.


multumesc.



mama Rosa


----------



## Mama Rosa

nitad,

multumesc mereu


----------

